# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF Control Arrays?

## eeboy

I've got a block of controls I am using multiple times on different tabs. I created a user control in XAML so that I could re-use this block. If I make a aesthetics change to it then it propagates through with ease. Now, I need to initialize the controls in the user control. That's easy enough. However, instead of doing this:



```
            SegmentControl1.ComboBoxMode.ItemsSource = fc.CameraSettings.Modes;
            SegmentControl1.ComboBoxMode.DisplayMemberPath = "Value";
            SegmentControl1.ComboBoxMode.SelectedValuePath = "Key";
            //1 to 10 ...
            SegmentControl10.ComboBoxMode.ItemsSource = fc.CameraSettings.Modes;
            SegmentControl10.ComboBoxMode.DisplayMemberPath = "Value";
            SegmentControl10.ComboBoxMode.SelectedValuePath = "Key";
```

I would like to do something similar to this:



```
            //Loop i from 1 to 10
            SegmentControl[i].ComboBoxMode.ItemsSource = fc.CameraSettings.Modes;
            SegmentControl[i].ComboBoxMode.DisplayMemberPath = "Value";
            SegmentControl[i].ComboBoxMode.SelectedValuePath = "Key";
```

This would be much more efficient and result in code easier to read.

----------


## Arjay

I would try to get away from initializing controls as much as possible in code behind and use data binding instead.

In addition rather than using a fixed number of controls in an array, I would use a custom list and bind the array to the list (in other words, each SegmentControl would be a list item).

The advantage of this approach is that you would end up with very little initialization code in the code behind.

----------

